# Südspanien - Malaga



## wodibo (30. Oktober 2002)

Hi Leute,

meine Kleine und ich wollen nächstes Jahr (September/ Oktober) mal nach Andalusien. Sie will Urlaub und ich Fischen  
Hat da unten schonmal jemand sein Glück versucht, oder kann die Angel gleich zu Hause bleiben.
Habe ich ne Chance mit einheimischen Fischern zum Schleppen zu fahren???
Für Tips danke ich schon mal im voraus :m

Brrrrr: Buggs, das war die falsche Spalte, schiebs mal bitte nach Europa :q 
Danke :m


----------



## Laksos (30. Oktober 2002)

Mensch, wodibo, Dir schreibt ja gar keiner! Da will ich wenigstens mal &acute;n bischen was versuchen. (Was iss&acute; eigentlich mit Angeltreff? Mit seinen Spanisch- oder Portugisischkenntnissen läßt das vielleicht ja auch ein wenig auf südeuropäische Angelfertigkeiten schließen!?)

Wir fahren schon ewig lange jedes Jahr an die Costa Blanca nach Santa Pola (größter Spanischer Mittelmeer-Fischereihafen), also nur ein kleines Stück nördlicher über Dir. Also vorweg, mit Norge iss&acute; das irgendwie nicht zu vergleichen, aber meistens wärmer!  :q  

Mit gewerbl. Meeresangelausfahrten ist es da fast null, im Moment jedenfalls noch. Vor 3 Jahren lag in Santa Pola mal &acute;n tolles, ca. 12m langes Boot mit Skipper, der aber leider nur eine Saison zum richtigen Hochseefischen (schätze Thune, Meerbrassen, etc.) rausfuhr, hat sich wohl nicht gelohnt. Ich Esel bin in dem Jahr nicht mit rausgefahren. Ich war schon ziemlich oft in dem Gewusel der Fischer am Hafen (vor 2 Wochen haben die mich aus der hochheiligen verbotenen Auktionshalle geschmissen, weil ich so frech war, deren Rituale auch noch auf Video aufzunehmen :q ). Ich glaube, wenn Du in Malaga &acute;nen Fischereihafen suchst und einen Fischer versuchst, anzusprechen, könntest Du vielleicht eine Chance haben, mit rausgenommen zu werden. Aber such&acute; Dir um himmelswillen nur kleine Fischerboote so bis 12 oder 15m aus! Bei den größeren Trawlern (mit &quot;Heckklappe&quot hast Du höchstwahrscheinlich keine Chance. Versuch&acute;s besser nicht mit Englisch, ich glaube, die mögen das da alle überhaupt nicht so gern, viele haben nach meiner Erfahrung ein zwiespältiges Verhältnis zu den Engländern. 3 oder 4 Vokabeln Spanisch aus&acute;m Fremdenführer und 8 rudernde Arme bewirken da sicher mehr! Ich selbst bin aber noch nicht mit raus. 

Gute Möglichkeit ist, sehr früh, bevor die Badegäste kommen, direkt am Badestrand mit &acute;ner Stippe und Weißbrot (anfüttern!) auf Meeräschen (ganz kleine Weißbrotkugeln mit Häkchen bis 18er runter), mit Würmern aus &acute;nem Angelgeschäft (oft beißt&acute;s aber nur mit ganz kleinen Stückchen und Haken!) auf Meerbrassen oder &acute;ner Spinnrute auf so was wie Hornhechte, Seehecht, kleine Minithune oder, wenn dickere Felsbrocken in der Nähe sind, irgendwelche Barschvertreter zu fischen. Auf Thünchen und Barschies natürlich mit halben oder ganzen Würmern oder Fischstückchen (Sardinen). Weltbewegende Fänge sind mir zwar auch noch nicht geglückt, aber es macht trotzdem &acute;nen Heidenspaß! 

In Hafenbecken läßt es sich auch ganz schön angeln, wenn einen der Rummel nicht stört.

Wenn Abschnitte mit Felsenküste da sind, lohnt es sich, dort mit diesen Würmern oder Sardinen vom Markt oder Fischgeschäft in den Abendstunden, dann aber bis mitten in die Nacht, zu angeln. Dann kommen endlich größere Fische an die Angel, meistens Meerbrassen, aber schöne Stücke. Das Nachtangeln tu ich mir allein aber im Spanienurlaub trotz guter Erfolgsaussichten wegen der Langeweile alleine und zu gunsten meiner Family nicht an, meistens wird es an den Abenden/Nächten sowieso schon wegen allerlei anderen Aktivitäten sehr spät. Aber in den Angelgeschäften habe ich schon viele Fotos von größeren Fischen gesehen, die alle nachts von der Felsenküste gefangen werden. Weiß aber nicht, ob&acute;s in Malaga soviele große Steine am Strand gibt! - Aber nachdem, was die Leute sagen, fängt man größere Fische i.d.R. wohl wirklich besser vom Boot aus. Wir haben mangels echtem Boot schon die dollsten Alternativversuche gestartet; zwar kaum was größeres gefangen, aber jede Menge Spaß gehabt und manchmal Tränen gelacht! - Hast Du mal mit dem Tretboot Schleppfischen gemacht? Wir schon.  :q  Oder bei Ententeichwetter mit dem Gummiboot bis zur letzten Boje des Badebereichs gepaddelt, sich dort an der Boje festgebunden und stundenlang geangelt und die Seele baumeln lassen, herrlich! 

Vor 2 Wochen sprang mir beim Baden in 1m Tiefe ein ganzes Rudel Hornhechte entgegen, die haben mich fast aufgespießt, ich hab&acute; mich vielleicht erschrocken! Beim Schnorcheln am Strand sieht man manchmal zwischen den Beinen der badenden Schönheiten sogar ab und zu mal kleine Trupps kapitale Seehechte, hätte nie einer vermutet und sieht i.d.R. auch nie einer! 

Also, deine Rute in den Urlaub mit deiner Perle mitzunehmen, lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Ich komme immer ganz gut mit einer 2,7-3m Teleskoprute (gut für&acute;n Flieger) mit 30g WG zurecht. Fürs echte Grundfischen von Felsen bis 2 oder 3m Höhe oder sogar noch höher sollte es dann aber doch was stabileres ab 150g aufwärts sein. Gibt &acute;ne Menge Hänger, soviel Blei sollte man besser vor Ort kaufen. - Tja, wenn&acute;s also mit den Fängen mengenmäßig und auch größenmäßig doch eher oft mau aussieht, macht es doch irre Spaß und ist spannend!

In nächster Zeit mach ich wohl auch meine Spanienseite mit ein paar schönen Fotos und vielleicht netten Geschichtchen fertig, dauert aber noch &acute;n bischen was.

P.S.: Von wegen &quot;Buggs, das war die falsche Spalte...&quot;; sprachst Du mit Deinem Bunny?  :q


----------



## wodibo (30. Oktober 2002)

Man wattne riesige Antwort #6
Laksos, Du bist mein Held :m Wenn es soweit ist, müssen wir mal telenieren!!!

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort #v #v #v

P.S.: Menno :q  :q  :q Buggs ist der Mod und kann den Thread nach Europa verschieben


----------



## Laksos (4. November 2002)

@wodibo

Ich hab&acute; schnell mal &acute;n Buch für Dich geschrieben und es unter dem Namen KURT RIENER im Paul Parey Verlag mit dem Titel &quot;Angeln im Mittelmeer&quot; veröffentlicht!  :m 

Das Buch finde ich ganz gut, es enthält einige interessante Tips, Fotos; Skizzen etc.

War mal unter der ISBN-Nr. 3-490-27314-1 (3.Auflage, 1989) erhältlich. Hoffentlich gibt es das noch, vielleicht ist es inzwischen ja sogar schon einige Auflagen weiter.

Andere Info-Quelle zum Thema:

www.csn-malaga.com 

diese Homepage regelmäßig durchstöbern oder als deutschsprachige Zeitschrift vor Ort in fast allen Kiosken etc. kaufen! Darin suchen unter &quot;Kleinanzeigen&quot;, dort unter &quot;Autos, Boote & Motorräder&quot; und unter &quot;Allerlei anderes&quot;! (erscheint, glaube ich, 1x pro Woche).

Für Interessierte im Bereich der Costa Blanca gibt es übrigens das Pendant www.cbn.es   des gleichen Verlages!


----------



## wodibo (6. November 2002)

Ich werd mal schauen ob ich das Buch irgendwo bekomme - Danke :m


----------



## hawk (20. November 2002)

Hej wodibo,

bin erst jetzt über Deine Anfrage gestolpert. Ich war zwar schon einige Male (beruflich) in Málaga, bin aber noch nicht zum Angeln gekommen. Südlich von Málaga/Torremolinos gibt es einen großen Yachthafen, wo auch Fischereiboote liegen. Von Charterbooten für Angelfahrten habe ich allerdings nichts gesehen - was aber nichts heißen muss. 
Werde mich mal umhören.
Von der Mole des Hafens, die zur Meerseite eine riesige Steinschüttung hat, angeln eigentlich immer Einheimische mit Brandungsruten, Krallen-/Grundblei und Naturködern. Zu den Fängen kann ich nichts sagen, da ich nie lange genug zugesehen habe. Lediglich das Anlanden von ein paar Doraden (super lecker) konnte ich beobachten.
Im Hafenbecken selbst habe ich niemanden Angeln sehen. Abends sind aber oft an verschiedenen Stellen des Strandes Angler mit Brandungsruten unterwegs. Allerdings so verteilt, dass ich nicht glaube, dass dort echte &quot;hot spots&quot; sind.
Von Málaga Richtung Norden (Almeria) führt eine Straße direkt an der Küste entlang, wo man an verschiedenen durchaus interessanten Küstenabschnitten (Felsen, Sandbuchten) vorbeikommt. Ob die anglerisch erfolgreich sind, kann ich leider nicht beurteilen.
Reisezeit kann im September/Oktober übrigens unter Umständen schon in den Herbst münden. Gerade im Oktober gibt&acute;s wohl oft ergiebige Niederschläge. Muss aber nicht sein, dieses Jahr dauerte der Sommer bis vor zwei Wochen an, erst letzte Woche gabs heftigen Regen bei Temperaturen von 16-18 Grad.

Gruß hawk


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. November 2002)

Liegt Malaga nicht mehr in Europa???


----------



## hawk (21. November 2002)

...Liegt Malaga nicht mehr in Europa???...

...solange es nicht vom Festland getrennt wird und über&acute;s Mittelmeer gen Afrika treibt ja... :q 

Gruß hawk


----------



## wodibo (21. November 2002)

> Brrrrr: Buggs, das war die falsche Spalte, schiebs mal bitte nach Europa



Hab ich auch gleich gemerkt, das ich mich vertan habe. Aber Buggilein redet nicht mit mir :c


----------



## thymallus (16. Dezember 2002)

hallo,

wenn Du in Spanien mit einheimischen Fischern raus-
fahren willst, hast Du fast immer mit(spanischen)
Zitronen gehandelt.Die Fischer werden von Küstenwache
und Polizei ziemlich scharf überwacht.
Wenn sie Touristen zum Angeln schippern wollen, brauchen Sie eine Lizenz und die dieser Lizenz entsprechenden
Sicherheitsstandards(Radar,Rettubgsinsel und,und)
Auberdem eine spezielle Ausbildung.Und Toilette an Bord.
Wer trotdem mit zahlenden Gästen erwischt wird,
zahlt eine Riesenstrafe und -was schlimmer ist, hat automatisch die Steuerfahndung am Hals, weil er die erzielten Einnahmen nicht legal versteuern kann und die
ganze Chose somit als Schwarzeinnahme angesehen wird.
Du mußt Dich also so intensiv mit einem Fischer 
anfreunden, daß die Sache erkennbar als kostenloser
Freundschaftsdienst angesehen wird-da sollteset Du lange
bleiben und viele San Miguels spendieren.

Gruß
schorsch


----------



## wodibo (16. Dezember 2002)

@thymallus

Danke für den wichtigen Hinweis :m

Es lebe die EU und ihre Regeln #q


----------



## Swordfish (16. Dezember 2002)

Hallo wodibo!!!!!!!!!!!!

versuch es mal in el Palo.
habe vor 2 jahren da sehr gute meeräschen gefangen,
hat richtig laune gemacht#: 
mit weissbrot  aufgezogen auf einer schlaufe mit 5-7 drillingen , mit einzelhaken hast du zu viele fehlbisse
weil die äschen nur am reissen sind :z


----------



## buggs (19. Dezember 2002)

Wodibo
hab deinen Befehl ausgeführt etwas spät aber immer hin :q


----------



## Laksos (19. Dezember 2002)

Tja, buggs,
hättst&acute;e DSL wie jetzt Franky, ...!  :q


----------

